# Live weight vs. dressed out weight



## lisarichards (Dec 6, 2004)

The local food movement has requested two of my turkeys for a celebration dinner this Thursday. We think we have some turkeys that are at slaughter weight right now. What live weight would we be looking at for a dressed out weight of around 15 pounds?

We want to separate them tonight, slaughter tomorrow, so I can deliver on Wednesday to be brined for cooking on Thursday.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Are they heritage breeds or the Broad Breasted types? 

With our BBs, we averaged 76% dressed weight. 
With the heritage, we had an average of 66% dressed weight. But the breasts were reeeeeeally deep and long, as were the legs.


----------



## lisarichards (Dec 6, 2004)

These are Midget Whites, a heritage breed. At Thanksgiving, they'll be around 12-14 pounds. So at four months old, the live weight was 12 pounds, and they dressed out at 8. Not too bad. We did four of them (out of 70ish) for a local food celebration tomorrow. 

It didn't take us more than a couple of hours to do 4. The pin feathers were a pain in the neck, though. Usually by Thanksgiving, those are all gone and we don't have to deal with it.

I sure hope they are yummy, as we'll have sign up sheets with us for Thanksgiving, and I still have about 15 to sell. They are going to smoke two of them, fry the other two, and will have them in a brine until then.


----------

